# What's reliability like on higher mileage Infinitis?



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Still reliable like the usual Japanese brands past 100k?

What about past 150k, reliable like a toyota or a truck, or a money pit that'll strand you time and again??

Thx.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Infinity what


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Infinity what


JX probably.... there's a cheap one locally thats kinda tempting with a ton of miles on it (color's all wrong for lyft lux, but that can be addressed later)... IF it's a reliable vehicle. then the difference in MPGs would pretty much pay for it

Still who knows.... I know the 180k on my Ford V8 is nothing, but what about 150k on a nissan/infiniti V6 is that same, better, or worse?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Not familiar with those cars Try a thread for lovers of that car. Not on up. But websites full of owners of that particular make model


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Not familiar with those cars Try a thread for lovers of that car. Not on up. But websites full of owners of that particular make model


Dude infiniti jx/qx is the new go-to in this industry... that's like saying don't ask a livery forum about burbans or towncars


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. But how many legit car people are on this thread with both the car and knowledge about said vehicles. I was under the impression you wanted an informed opinion about what youre really in for. Not some dude who uses one sounding off incorrectly. 

Excuse me while i unwatch this thread.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

It's a 5yo design, who else but rideshare folk would possibly know reliability past 150k????


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

I too ask for home improvement advice from my dentist. She has a home after all.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

We’ve had 3 Infinities.. The only problem I ever had with any of them was with the motorized sunroof. Never had one for more than about 90K miles though.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

IERide said:


> We've had 3 Infinities.. The only problem I ever had with any of them was with the motorized sunroof. Never had one for more than about 90K miles though.


You could hold a Fiat for 90k miles and be just fine...


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I have driven a Honda Accord to 650000 and a crv to 200000. My current Toyota has 140000 and zero problems. I don't understand why people think cars start breaking down at a 100 or 150k miles. Never has happened to me.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I don't understand why people think cars start breaking down at a 100 or 150k miles. Never has happened to me.


So, are you saying that since it's never happened to you it must have never happened to anyone else, and never will?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I have driven a Honda Accord to 650000 and a crv to 200000. My current Toyota has 140000 and zero problems. I don't understand why people think cars start breaking down at a 100 or 150k miles. Never has happened to me.


Not really my question....

Just that I got a gas-guzzler Ford truck w/180 that I *know* is a platform proven good for 350-500k mi...

So I'm wondering if a lower-mileage infiniti crossover (but still probably 100-150k mi) is a step up or down in reliability?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

IERide said:


> So, are you saying that since it's never happened to you it must have never happened to anyone else, and never will?


It depends if you maintain your vehicle or not. If you don't then a car will die an early death.


----------



## aroundtheworld (Jun 11, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Still reliable like the usual Japanese brands past 100k?
> 
> What about past 150k, reliable like a toyota or a truck, or a money pit that'll strand you time and again??
> 
> Thx.


The main problem is nissans cvt transmision


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

I buy and sell used cars right now and through the past five years in my opinion the best vehicles for high mileage are Subarus and 2008 it up fords,


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

fusionuber said:


> I buy and sell used cars right now and through the past five years in my opinion the best vehicles for high mileage are Subarus and 2008 it up fords,


I couldn't care less already have the most reliable big truck around... It's all about vehicle classes specifically on Lyft and also MPGs, those vanike infinities are not exactly my freaking idea of Awesome but the new requirements have made them the go-to Rideshare vehicle upgrade


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Still reliable like the usual Japanese brands past 100k?
> 
> What about past 150k, reliable like a toyota or a truck, or a money pit that'll strand you time and again??
> 
> Thx.


Luxury brand = higher costs maintenance and parts in addition to premium fuel requirement. Wouldn't touch it for rideshare use.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Luxury brand = higher costs maintenance and parts in addition to premium fuel requirement. Wouldn't touch it for rideshare use.


Geez lol not for uberx


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

A Good friend of mine bought a JX35 (same as Qx60) close to a year ago . I obviously don't know exact mileage but I'm guessing he's put 40k to 50k miles on it and has around 120k miles now . He's had to replace a couple of Ball Joints but I don't think anything else .. He drives full time 50-60 hrs a week and probably 4-6k miles a month . He seems to stay up on tire rotations , oil changes and anytime he senses anything he has it checked out . He might have had the Serp belt replaced too . So nothing major 

My concern with those cars is the CVT , I just don't trust CVT yet 

I've driven and riden in his car and it's really nice his is black on black and he does Lyft Lux 

I might be picking up a Lincoln Navigator (same basic car as the Expedition) to do Lux and Lux SUV as the denver market seems to be decent with lyft premium rides . post 08 5.4 V8 seems to be the way to go (no spark plug blow outs) I know it's slightly off topic but how many miles have you put on your Expedition and what type of repairs have you had to do . The one I'm looking at has 108k miles


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> A Good friend of mine bought a JX35 (same as Qx60) close to a year ago . I obviously don't know exact mileage but I'm guessing he's put 40k to 50k miles on it and has around 120k miles now . He's had to replace a couple of Ball Joints but I don't think anything else .. He drives full time 50-60 hrs a week and probably 4-6k miles a month . He seems to stay up on tire rotations , oil changes and anytime he senses anything he has it checked out . He might have had the Serp belt replaced too . So nothing major
> 
> My concern with those cars is the CVT , I just don't trust CVT yet
> 
> ...


180k

But you need 11+ now (probably 12+ in near future, preferably 13+ so it lasts more than a year) to do Lyft Lux

13+ navis are expensive. And still gas guzzlers.

The navi V8 is slightly different...as to the plugs issues, they dont spit plugs, but 08 and earlier (irrelevant, we want at least premier right?) have fragile factory original plugs that are a PITA to replace because a socket can twist them off


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> 180k
> 
> But you need 11+ now (probably 12+ in near future, preferably 13+ so it lasts more than a year) to do Lyft Lux
> 
> ...


It's a 2012 the one I'm looking at so should be good for at least a year probably 2 (on Lux) asking $14k plan to get it closer to $12k after feeling the seller out . I don't usually keep my cars for longer than a year anyway , I'm adding more cars to my Turo fleet so I'm going to move my Explorer to more Turo duty and the Nav will be my 70% Uber Car but I'll list it on Turo the big SUVS do great on Turo here in Denver and luxury models even better .

So what I was asking was how many miles have you personally put on it and what type of repairs have you had to do if any ?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> It's a 2012 the one I'm looking at so should be good for at least a year probably 2 (on Lux) asking $14k plan to get it closer to $12k after feeling the seller out . I don't usually keep my cars for longer than a year anyway , I'm adding more cars to my Turo fleet so I'm going to move my Explorer to more Turo duty and the Nav will be my 70% Uber Car but I'll list it on Turo the big SUVS do great on Turo here in Denver and luxury models even better .
> 
> So what I was asking was how many miles have you personally put on it and what type of repairs have you had to do if any ?


25 or so... needed plugs and coils thermostat and coolant flush, but that was scheduled maintenance left undone

Had to add some velcro to exorcize some rattles

Redid shocks with ranchos (also just their time).... HATE em (possibly just nasty with LT tires), "adjustible" means choose between swaying float and boom-boom-boom... also resonate certain vibrations, like bouncing your hand on your knee in a certain position in the back seat will rock the whole damn truck....handling's better, though

Threw in some moog sway bar bushes, links, and upper control arms hoping to fix the annoying sway in softer shock settings, NOPE.

A/C blend gear clicks in certain settings, but all Fords and Lincolns need that crap redone every once in a while

Added tow mirrors cuz you couldnt see jack... helps a lot but maneuvering in narrow spaces can be kinda harsh, often have to fold em

PS 14k for '12 gator is pretty decent...although MPG is still gonna be like 60% of what the infiniti gets.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> 25 or so... needed plugs and coils thermostat and coolant flush, but that was scheduled maintenance left undone
> 
> Had to add some velcro to exorcize some rattles
> 
> ...


Yeah most people with the 5.4 I've talked to are seeing 14 to 16 I tend to get over estimated mpg on most cars with my driving style and mostly highway I'm doing my number based on 16 but hoping for 18 (90% hwy ) infiniti gets 23 mpg doing Uber per my friend he alternates between mid and premium. The 10.3: 1 compression should be fine with even regular I thought about the mdx but the mpg rating is the same as the navigator but requires premium with the 11.5:1 compression. I'm torn I'm looking at a 12 mdx today also similar price and mileage (both cars have minor hail damage on roof hence the lower price but unless you're crazy tall you're not gonna notice it


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

So today while looking at the MDX and Navigator I found a JX35 for $16,995 with 101k miles on it one owner , regular service history at a local Infiniti Dealership and I pulled the trigger was able to get it for $16,150 . It's not fully loaded but it's got nav , Bt audio and the birds eye camera and parking cameras . Missing the Driver Assistance package and Rear Entertainment the assistance package would be nice since I've gotten kind of use to it but for the price I couldn't pass it up


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> both cars have minor hail damage on roof hence the lower price but unless you're crazy tall you're not gonna notice it


Roof of an expy/gator is impossible to see. Mine's all gunked up because it's out of reach and out of sight

Those things easily fall afoul of "no parking vehicles 7' or taller" regulations

I wish we had hail cars...



UberDezNutz said:


> So today while looking at the MDX and Navigator I found a JX35 for $16,995 with 101k miles on it one owner , regular service history at a local Infiniti Dealership and I pulled the trigger was able to get it for $16,150 . It's not fully loaded but it's got nav , Bt audio and the birds eye camera and parking cameras . Missing the Driver Assistance package and Rear Entertainment the assistance package would be nice since I've gotten kind of use to it but for the price I couldn't pass it up


Horrible price. VERY OVERPRICED.

Ive seen JX's with 40k for 17


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Roof of an expy/gator is impossible to see. Mine's all gunked up because it's out of reach and out of sight
> 
> Those things easily fall afoul of "no parking vehicles 7' or taller" regulations
> 
> ...


Denver car market is always high awd or 4wd cars it's ridiculous the next cheapest is in Colorado was in Colorado Springs and they were asking $18k and it had 170k miles . I found fwd versions around $14k awd in Denver gets taxed . Most the awd lower kileage ones ones were over 20k


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Denver car market is always high awd or 4wd cars it's ridiculous the next cheapest is in Colorado was in Colorado Springs and they were asking $18k and it had 170k miles . I found fwd versions around $14k awd in Denver gets taxed . Most the awd lower kileage ones ones were over 20k


I'm mulling over a 150k mi one for $11.5

It aint black though


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah those are those Cali prices 

Trust me man I think of going to CA , TX, UT, NM or AZ to Buy cars and just drive back much cheaper even factoring in plane hotel and travel


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Yeah those are those Cali prices
> 
> Trust me man I think of going to CA , TX, UT, NM or AZ to Buy cars and just drive back much cheaper even factoring in plane hotel and travel


Texas is much better for prices... also, Chicago on government surplus for some reason

Florida has nice pricing but heard they got some weird laws protecting used car dealers that mean all the shady crap goes thru Florida


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Texas is much better for prices... also, Chicago on government surplus for some reason
> 
> Florida has nice pricing but heard they got some weird laws protecting used car dealers that mean all the shady crap goes thru Florida


Yeah I always see shady car ads from Florida dealerships plus that's too much travel for a car . Chicago is good too problem is rust they use so much salt .ugh all of its frustrating sometimes lol


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Yeah I always see shady car ads from Florida dealerships plus that's too much travel for a car . Chicago is good too problem is rust they use so much salt .ugh all of its frustrating sometimes lol


I mightve flown out to some of these, but I got NO clue how creditworthy or not I am.... score's dropped a bunch to a 750 recently, which I hear still aint that bad... but no day job income


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> I mightve flown out to some of these, but I got NO clue how creditworthy or not I am.... score's dropped a bunch to a 750 recently, which I hear still aint that bad... but no day job income


Its also hard to work with some of these dealerships on cheaper cars like this wanting financing and being out it state just adds extra steps to the Dela making their jobs difficult for a low dollar car


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Its also hard to work with some of these dealerships on cheaper cars like this wanting financing and being out it state just adds extra steps to the Dela making their jobs difficult for a low dollar car


Over the cost of a basic new car is too cheap to finance, wth???

Btw do you have other more traditional verified incomes, just buy cash, or manage to get finance w/ U/L and other side-hustley income streams only?


----------

